# Why Canon comes out with T5?



## tecboy (Feb 12, 2014)

To sell it cheaper?

Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Rebel T5 18-55 IS II Kit


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2014)

Care to elaborate?

I assume you mean why are they coming out with another entry level DSLR?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 12, 2014)

I think because the $549.95 retail price point is a CRITICAL one, where a lot of real-world, actual, in-store *purchase/don't purchase* decisions are made. That fi'hunnerd n'fifty dolla price point is a very big psychological price point for a lot of consumers. Canon and Nikon and Sony have to fend one another off in the Best Buys and the Walmarts and Targets of the world. That's where a LOAD of moms and college kids and dads and grandparents look when shopping for "a good camera". Canon and Nikon BOTH have very solid $549.95 kits.


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I think because the $549.95 retail price point is a CRITICAL one, where a lot of real-world, actual, in-store *purchase/don't purchase* decisions are made. That fi'hunnerd n'fifty dolla price point is a very big psychological price point for a lot of consumers. Canon and Nikon and Sony have to fend one another off in the Best Buys and the Walmarts and Targets of the world. That's where a LOAD of moms and college kids and dads and grandparents look when shopping for "a good camera". Canon and Nikon BOTH have very solid $549.95 kits.



Bingo, these are the best best buy cameras.


----------



## tecboy (Feb 12, 2014)

Canon comes with new Rebel cameras is pretty strange.  First T4i, then T5i, discontinued T4i, then T5 just comes out, I wonder what's next?


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Canon comes with new Rebel cameras is pretty strange.  First T4i, then T5i, discontinued T4i, then T5 just comes out, I wonder what's next?



Canon Rumors


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 12, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Canon comes with new Rebel cameras is pretty strange.  First T4i, then T5i, discontinued T4i, then T5 just comes out, I wonder what's next?



Although they are all "Rebels"...there are really two levels there.  The T3i, T4i, T5i is the higher Rebel line and the T3 and now T5 are the lower Rebel line.


----------



## trojancast (Feb 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Canon comes with new Rebel cameras is pretty strange.  First T4i, then T5i, discontinued T4i, then T5 just comes out, I wonder what's next?
> ...



You made me smile.  Thanks.


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 13, 2014)

Canon's "Rebel" naming scheme is crazy. The EOS-[number]D scheme is much easier to understand - the numbers go up as it gets better, though more digits = a cheaper line.


----------



## Lumens (Feb 13, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> Canon's "Rebel" naming scheme is crazy.



I must say I would expect the Tx line to be the cheapest, then Txi, then xxD (All Crop Frame) and then the xD as the top line and Full Frame, how do the 5D, 6D, 7D fit together?.  

When Canon started their numbering scheme someone had a bit more to drink than they should have


----------



## jaomul (Feb 13, 2014)

Irrelevant of the number on the camera google now allows a search which will give the specs of the model in question. If a brands numbering scheme is ones biggest concern I would consider things to be pretty good


----------



## Dao (Feb 13, 2014)

I strongly believe entry level digital SLR cameras is where Canon make the most money in Digital Camera business (while the P&S camera market are shrinking pretty fast) .  And the success in that particular segment made Canon the #1 in DSLR in terms of market share.   I think the way Canon response to mirrorless camera make me think Canon do not quite believe in mirrorless camera segment but aware that mirrorless camera could be a threat and that may hurt their sales in entry level DSLR.

Canon were the last major camera company entering the mirrorless camera business, and they does not seems to go any further  in mirrorless camera business or at least quit slow.  They have the 2nd generation of their mirrorless camera out in Japan, but still no words on Canon USA regarding when or even if they will release in North America.

Instead, Canon USA kept releasing new models of the Rebel series.  The cheaper Rebel (i.e. T5) as well as the smallest Rebel (i.e. SL1)  seems to be trying to complete with the mirrorless market. 


As for using the name Digital Rebel instead of just XXXD/XXXXD, I think it is all marketing.   I believe Canon USA think it is easier for them to Market a name "Digital Rebel" than "EOS XXXXD"   A soccer mom know nothing about camera, and may be confused with all those numbers.  But she can easily relate "Digital Rebel" and "Canon" and roughly remember what Canon tell her about "Digital Rebel".


----------

